

Feynman sprinkler - wz1000
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feynman_sprinkler

======
TheLoneWolfling
The interesting thing to me is not the asymmetry, but that the asymmetry
persists even with an ideal fluid. (The asymmetry actually is _greater_ the
more ideal the fluid is.)

Related, that a putt-putt boat would work even in an ideal fluid.

------
dylanz
Not related directly to the article, but I wanted to quickly and highly
recommend the book "Surely you're Joking, Mr. Feynman" which they referenced.
A fantastic and very fun read.

~~~
JadeNB
The first time I read that, I was charmed and amused. The next time I read it,
after progressing farther in my own studies, I found Feynman's voice and self-
described persona unbelieveably arrogant.

Certainly he has earned the right to that arrogance, but it makes the book and
its fascinating stories much harder for me to enjoy. I now prefer to stick
with his scientific, rather than personal, books, but, despite my best
attempts to ignore it, even my enjoyment of those scientific works is
diminished by what I perceive of his personality, and I wish now that I hadn't
gone back and re-read his biographic works.

